# New grinder



## tartland90 (Aug 12, 2017)

Hi guys,

Currently using a Rancilio rocky doserless as my grinder and i've had it years but forever struggled to get consistency for espresso out of it. Looking at upgrading at the £200-£300 price range

Any reccomendations, especially for espresso mainly with the occasional pour over

Thanks in advance,

Tom


----------



## chevy (Jan 22, 2019)

Hi Tom,

I'd be inclined to go for a second hand Mazzer Super Jolly. Okay they're more orientated towards light commercial use but what you do get is a rock solid consistent grind. And if it breaks (which I've heard is pretty rare - my one's being going strong for several years) there are plenty of parts available.


----------



## Solar B (Oct 11, 2021)

Hello Tom,

I think you have just got to try various options if possible , over a 15 year period I must have owned over 30ks worth of Astronomy equipment , the point being is that I kept on trying various options (all part fun of the learning process & mostly all used gear) before settling on a set up. I've also found that you cannot always rely on others opinions as they will often ultimately differ from your own , I've no doubt that the Mazzer grinders are very good but I just find them super ugly 😀.

PS over the last year or so I tried 8 different golf trolleys (amongst other gear) but now no longer play 😅


----------

